# Diver Duck hunting Savannah's coast



## jwillingham3703 (Dec 17, 2014)

Can anyone offer me any tips for hunting divers out in the sound? I'm not looking for anyone's spots just some advice. Is it better to go in the morning or in the afternoon? How far out do I need to go? I've heard that redheads and bluebills will raft up several miles offshore but idk how true that is. Can anybody validate that? I'm looking for a change of scenery. I'm always hunting woodies in the rivers, but I want to get into some redheads and bluebills. To anyone that has had experience with them off of the coast of Savannah would it be worth putting the money into buying some diver decoys?


----------



## rdnckrbby (Dec 17, 2014)

Save your money unless you like shooting mergansers/buffleheads. Occasional blue bills out there but none to get excited about.


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 17, 2014)

Why don't you try scouting the areas you want to hunt before you ask other people on this or any other forum that have put forth the hard work and many wasted hours to gain the knowledge tgat they know first hand. I know, this stings a bit...I get it...  But it's much more rewarding when you gain the knowledge on your own rather than hand outs...


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Dec 17, 2014)

He ask for tips to try and do it right would you rather him learn as he goes and possibly ruin some of Georgia's duck commander jr hunts? I know nothing of ga coast hunting but talk to killer elite he may give you a few tips


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 17, 2014)

Weather like it is just wasting time& gas


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 17, 2014)

You would be much better off heading to the Florida panhandle during late season for a better chance at those birds.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 17, 2014)

You won't get any helpful information about hunting Ga's coast on this forum. It is a good place to look at pictures though.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 17, 2014)

Around Thanksgiving I saw a good bit of buffleheads and mergs around Wassaw Island and Ossabaw Island.  I saw a few larger groups of ducks, but did not ID them.  Most of what I saw were singles or pairs.  You might be able to get some information from the DNR in Brunswick about what is off the coast.  They sometimes fly the coast to look for ducks. It's worth a shot to call.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 17, 2014)

creekrocket said:


> Why don't you try scouting the areas you want to hunt before you ask other people on this or any other forum that have put forth the hard work and many wasted hours to gain the knowledge tgat they know first hand. I know, this stings a bit...I get it...  But it's much more rewarding when you gain the knowledge on your own rather than hand outs...


----------



## tcoker (Dec 18, 2014)

I wouldn't know, never hunted the coast. I'd go talk to the guy you heard it from and see if you can go with him...


----------



## wray912 (Dec 18, 2014)

Potlicker60 said:


> Around Thanksgiving I saw a good bit of buffleheads and mergs around Wassaw Island and Ossabaw Island.  I saw a few larger groups of ducks, but did not ID them.  Most of what I saw were singles or pairs.  You might be able to get some information from the DNR in Brunswick about what is off the coast.  They sometimes fly the coast to look for ducks. It's worth a shot to call.



the larger groups were grebes...anyone that thinks theyre endangered needs to go to the coast...theyre EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## mcarge (Dec 18, 2014)

I like to fish this time of year along the coast; I usually see alot of mergansers around the creeks I am fishing at low tide. I think they are feeding on the baitfish coming out of the creeks. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 18, 2014)

It's a danged if you ask and a danged if you don't ask.  

The guy plainly said just advice on what times and how far out to hunt. I mean folks fuss and whine like little babies about the new guys messin it up, but when the new guys ask for REAL HELPFUL info they get treated like they just asked for a secret spot. and then the true duck killers that will give out a wise crack answer will be the 1st to run their mouth about this guy for "getting out there and learning" on his own and possibly making a mistake.  

Some folks just got the raw tail I guess.  If you don't want to give out real helpful info then please move along.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 18, 2014)

Milk jugs and allot of them


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 18, 2014)

Pm Killer Elite. He knows a lot about that area. He is will help everyone out...


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 18, 2014)

It will have to get allot colder


----------



## jwillingham3703 (Dec 18, 2014)

I appreciate the feedback from everyone


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 18, 2014)

It can get pretty raw in the sound. Things can change on a dime, as far as ducks folks that i have talked to said there arent any or not enough to waste time going out there. Best thing to do is go with another boat. As mentioned get with killer he can tell you the ins and outs of it.


----------



## Hamby13 (Dec 19, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> It's a danged if you ask and a danged if you don't ask.
> 
> The guy plainly said just advice on what times and how far out to hunt. I mean folks fuss and whine like little babies about the new guys messin it up, but when the new guys ask for REAL HELPFUL info they get treated like they just asked for a secret spot. and then the true duck killers that will give out a wise crack answer will be the 1st to run their mouth about this guy for "getting out there and learning" on his own and possibly making a mistake.
> 
> Some folks just got the raw tail I guess.  If you don't want to give out real helpful info then please move along.



I'm with this fella! Nobody likes somebody taking handouts but this fella is asking a simple question. What happened to helping a guy out just to be nice, everybody is about themselves now days. It ain't gonna hurt you to give a newbie some knowledge and him have the best morning of his life. What makes y'all feel better, seeing someone enjoying what we as waterfowlers love doing most or having somebody cut you down. 
Wish y'all's wives would treat y'all like you are this guy in the kitchen. You ask her how to make something cause you can't cook but just a little and she tell you, do it yourself, I don't give handouts! We'd starve to death.


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 19, 2014)

Come to the Fl panhandle and skip Ga is your best bet. Nastiest weather go hunt them. Private lakes around the coast are the best. We never use many decoys (3-4 dozen) but know the local areas very well and their patterns.. scouting is important as normal.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 21, 2014)

Hamby13 said:


> I'm with this fella! Nobody likes somebody taking handouts but this fella is asking a simple question. What happened to helping a guy out just to be nice, everybody is about themselves now days. It ain't gonna hurt you to give a newbie some knowledge and him have the best morning of his life. What makes y'all feel better, seeing someone enjoying what we as waterfowlers love doing most or having somebody cut you down.
> Wish y'all's wives would treat y'all like you are this guy in the kitchen. You ask her how to make something cause you can't cook but just a little and she tell you, do it yourself, I don't give handouts! We'd starve to death.


my wife beats me


----------

